

You can't search Twitter from its homepage - airnomad

There&#x27;s this big fire in Spain so I turned to twitter to find out more, but apparently you can&#x27;t search twitter from its homepage. I probably missed something so here&#x27;s a screenshot http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;NdOTF9F
======
detaro
Yeah, has been like this forever. Find a link to a tweet somewhere (or click
here:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23Linux&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23Linux&src=typd)),
all specific pages have a searchbox.

------
msie
Yeah, you have to login.

